# "Pot's" Of Fun



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I met up with .45 on Saturday and we headed eastward to some familiar country. After an hour or two of dodging bikers on the road, we made it to our destination.

Fish were rising when we arrived, so we decided to take the fly rods out and put 'em to use. As soon as we got on the water the fish decided to go lay on the bottom so we switched to the spinning rods :? ... The water was calm and low and that made for some pretty good fishing. All fish were fiesty fighters and made several small runs pulling line. Fun stuff.

.45 caught the largest of the day, taping out at a full 21".

[attachment=0:1z2usbjg]rsz_cimg1886.jpg[/attachment:1z2usbjg]

Three fished were cooked while we were there, but I opted for the chicken. It seems .45 likes his fish a little rare... :lol:

We chose a different route on the way home and saw some really cool scenery and some sites neither of us had seen before.

Nice water, nice fish, nice weather and the best of company to share it with.

Good times...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Glad you guys were able to get out and scare some fish.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

You lucky dog. .45 doesnt just go fishing with anyone. Nice big fish .45!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

> Three fished were cooked while we were there, but I opted for the chicken. It seems .45 likes his fish a little rare...


Finished cooking 'em when I got home....good stuff !!

Nice, enjoyable day with the sawsman. For the most part we had a whole lake to ourselves, no traffic on the water or even on the drive home. Catching fish in 6' feet of water, this time of year.....crazy !!

On the way home: Here is the sawsman showing some of his finesse and skill getting under the overhang.










The sawsman....wondering why he couldn't have tied his 'Lucky' a little better.. :O•-:










A nice day with your good company, like usual Jas.....thanks !!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

.45 said:


> The sawsman....wondering why he couldn't have tied his 'Lucky' a little better..


Ha! very true.. I've tied alot of bum knot's this year. I'm thinking that fish I had on for all of four seconds was at least as big as yours.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> You lucky dog. .45 doesnt just go fishing with anyone. Nice big fish .45!


Plus he took you out to the basin, lucky dog! I have been trying to get him to take me on a trip to his "Indian" lake for a while now... Thanks for the report and the photo's and a nice bow!


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

I think that's the largest fish I've ever seen come out of twin pots. :shock:


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice report fellas. BTW Kerry, the corn is on.....I think you need some to go with a nice trout dinner!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> Nice report fellas. BTW Kerry, the corn is on.....I think you need some to go with a nice trout dinner!


I know what you're trying to do..... :roll:

Bribe me with corn, trinkets, gunpowder...all for the sake of knowing where the sawsman catches all his fish !!

It's a deal !!! If I get up by your neighborhood I'll stop by !!! :O•-:


----------

